# Drug Tests - Marijuana



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

If a fighter is to be tested for drugs and he turns out negative for steroids, but positive for marijuna, should he still be suspended? Marijuana actually inhibits a fighters ability, even though I doubt a fighter would come into the ring baked out of his mind giggling like a little school girl. Even so, if a fighter wants to get ripped on his own time, LET HIM! Like dam, it dosn't matter if he gets ripped or not. How does it effect the outcome of the fight or his training? It dosn't, just inhibits his abilities to train, fight etc. Maybe fighters should just start doing mushrooms or acid if they wanna get high. Bah, I dunno, I just needed to vent because marijuana should be legalized anyways. Hopefully it will be in BC.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

uh no! in no way would weed help a fighter, which is what drug tests for sports are designed for. plus, i'm also morally opposed to anyone saying that a guy who smokes a joint at home, and tests positive for weed a month later should be repremanded! ****ing dumbass country!!!


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

Where did I say it would help a fighter? I said it would *inhibit* his abilities.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> If a fighter is to be tested for drugs and he turns out negative for steroids, but positive for marijuna, should he still be suspended? Marijuana actually inhibits a fighters ability, even though I doubt a fighter would come into the ring baked out of his mind giggling like a little school girl. Even so, if a fighter wants to get ripped on his own time, LET HIM! Like dam, it dosn't matter if he gets ripped or not. How does it effect the outcome of the fight or his training? It dosn't, just inhibits his abilities to train, fight etc. Maybe fighters should just start doing mushrooms or acid if they wanna get high. Bah, I dunno, I just needed to vent because marijuana should be legalized anyways. Hopefully it will be in BC.


AGREE! Rep! :thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> Where did I say it would help a fighter? I said it would *inhibit* his abilities.


hey, i wasn't yelling at you! my response was a general; "uh duh no" type comment. calm down... breathe... flame the bong...


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

pt447 said:


> hey, i wasn't yelling at you! my response was a general; "uh duh no" type comment. calm down... breathe... flame the bong...


Lol, sorry. This whole topic gets my panties in a knot, and plus I busted my bong....... 3 weeks old.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Also very good for bodybuilding if you vaporize. I can eat a ton more protein if I have the munchies but you gotta be careful, it is very hard to open a can of tuna when you are high if a bag of cheetos is sitting next to it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> Lol, sorry. This whole topic gets my panties in a knot, and plus I busted my bong....... 3 weeks old.


man, i've broken my share of pieces... it sucks... but, i have about 10 that have survived the years... so i concider my collection pretty succesful!:thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> man, i've broken my share of pieces... it sucks... but, i have about 10 that have survived the years... so i concider my collection pretty succesful!:thumbsup:


I got 2 p.o.w.'s and a broken bong. I've been a terrible owner. Except I know where my parents hide my beloved first pipe and I still smoke out of it from time to time. Dont ask me why they still have it:dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

your parents took your first pipe, and kept it? did you ever get the riot act from them?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I got 2 p.o.w.'s and a broken bong. I've been a terrible owner. Except I know where my parents hide my beloved first pipe and I still smoke out of it from time to time. Dont ask me why they still have it:dunno:


Haha...you have potheads for parents...

I'm sorry to hear about your baby GodFather...that's very tragic...my prayers are with you in your time of despair.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

No Im almost positive no one smokes out of it but me. My mom had no idea I smoked when she found it and she went completly nuts. During the storm she threw it up in the kitchen cupboard and it I dont think its moved ever since, at least she doesnt think it has. I think they either just forget about it or theyre afraid to get caught disposing of it.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

my mother has probably stolen over 30 bongs from me... im not even gonna get started on how many stems for my bongs she has taken...

haha... although my dad just finds weed in my pocket and puts in on my dressor..


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

asskicker said:


> No Im almost positive no one smokes out of it but me. My mom had no idea I smoked when she found it and she went completly nuts. During the storm she threw it up in the kitchen cupboard and it I dont think its moved ever since, at least she doesnt think it has. I think they either just forget about it or theyre afraid to get caught disposing of it.


thats crazy.... cops wouldnt even come close to buggin you if they found just a pipe on you in canada... but i guess in america its different and u can be charged with parafanelia (however its spelled)

ive been caught with 7 grams of weed while driving with a bong in my cupholder and the cop just took my weed.. no charge...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Organik said:


> thats crazy.... cops wouldnt even come close to buggin you if they found just a pipe on you in canada... but i guess in america its different and u can be charged with parafanelia (however its spelled)
> 
> ive been caught with 7 grams of weed while driving with a bong in my cupholder and the cop just took my weed.. no charge...


Thats it Im moving to Canada


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Thats it Im moving to Canada



it would be a good idea if your a pothead... and into MMA... its honestly exploding here like crazy... 

but the weed here is amazing hydro and basically legal lol


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> it would be a good idea if your a pothead... and into MMA... its honestly exploding here like crazy...
> 
> but the weed here is amazing hydro and basically legal lol


damn you so hard...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> thats crazy.... cops wouldnt even come close to buggin you if they found just a pipe on you in canada... but i guess in america its different and u can be charged with parafanelia (however its spelled)
> 
> ive been caught with 7 grams of weed while driving with a bong in my cupholder and the cop just took my weed.. no charge...


that's exactley what happened to me. i was in Savannah with friends on spring break, got stopped and they found a pipe... i got charged with paraphanelia... ****ing lame!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

pt447 said:


> that's exactley what happened to me. i was in Savannah with friends on spring break, got stopped and they found a pipe... i got charged with paraphanelia... ****ing lame!!!:thumbsdown:


that sucks bud... i even got caught with a pipe at school by the cops and because i took all responsibility and told them my friends didnt know i had anything on me, the cop let me go without bringin me to the office to get suspended.. just for being honest and lookin out for my friends aswell... i was only like 15 at this time also


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Omg thats bullshit! Your lucky as hell


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I have court on December 19th for being charged with possession under 30 grams. I had about two bowls. 

Then again, I also got charged with mischief so that's probably why they didn't take it easy on me. But damn, two bowls and I'll probably have a years probation. Sucks.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I have court on December 19th for being charged with possession under 30 grams. I had about two bowls.
> 
> Then again, I also got charged with mischief so that's probably why they didn't take it easy on me. But damn, two bowls and I'll probably have a years probation. Sucks.


shit like this that clogs up the court system in this country!!! ****ing ridiculous and wasteful...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I have court on December 19th for being charged with possession under 30 grams. I had about two bowls.
> 
> Then again, I also got charged with mischief so that's probably why they didn't take it easy on me. But damn, two bowls and I'll probably have a years probation. Sucks.


ya thats shit... some of my friends have gotten it rough to.. but ive seem to always get lucky..

its not even the probation that sucks.. its the $$ you have to drop on your lawyer and the fact that you will have a rough time crossing the border for the rest of your life if you even can right now


----------



## The Art Of War (Oct 4, 2006)

wow...


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

yah its alotmore strict in the states. In canada you wont really get in any trouble unless you have over 15 grams on you. The cops dont really care that much here, there more looking for the harder stuff, that is actually bad for you.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I wanna live in Canada...Actually does anyone know if pot is legal in Australia...it's warmer there.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I wanna live in Canada...Actually does anyone know if pot is legal in Australia...it's warmer there.


australis is very strict on marijuana ive heard.. i heard of ppl having to bribe cops on vacation n shit to no go to jail


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, I won't have to drop any money for a lawyer because I only have to plead guilty, and I can represent myself that way. I won't have to go back to court either, just gonna take the charges and that's that.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I wanna live in Canada...Actually does anyone know if pot is legal in Australia...it's warmer there.


Canada is pretty warm, well where I live anyways. If you go to the prairies then it gets frickin' cold as hell, but here in southern BC about 35 minutes from the border, it is awesome. Around 40C in the summer with 2 lakes, so like 105F I think, and in the winter it drops only as low as -10C, and I have NO idea what that would be in F so don't even ask hahaha. 

Where I live my friend actually took the police department to court and won a settlement because the cop took his weed without a fine or anything and he accused him of stealing it or something, because it wasn't turned into the department. It was trippy, don't really know all the details, just that he won a settlement. I've only been caught with 3g of mushrooms and I basically received a slap on the wrist and was sent home. Canada is definately where it's at if you smoke bud. #1 weed in the world baby, BC hydro!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Well, I won't have to drop any money for a lawyer because I only have to plead guilty, and I can represent myself that way. I won't have to go back to court either, just gonna take the charges and that's that.


try to get legal aid.. and if its your first charge.. apply for Alternative Measures


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> Canada is pretty warm, well where I live anyways. If you go to the prairies then it gets frickin' cold as hell, but here in southern BC about 35 minutes from the border, it is awesome. Around 40C in the summer with 2 lakes, so like 105F I think, and in the winter it drops only as low as -10C, and I have NO idea what that would be in F so don't even ask hahaha.
> 
> Where I live my friend actually took the police department to court and won a settlement because the cop took his weed without a fine or anything and he accused him of stealing it or something, because it wasn't turned into the department. It was trippy, don't really know all the details, just that he won a settlement. I've only been caught with 3g of mushrooms and I basically received a slap on the wrist and was sent home. Canada is definately where it's at if you smoke bud. #1 weed in the world baby, BC hydro!


well your friend is the reason why kids are gettin booked with .2's of a gram of weed.. because cops dont even want to let them go anymore in fear theyll get in shit


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yah I live in Manitoba and it gets damn cold here in the winter. Not gonna lie we still got some killer bud here though. But around January and February its like -40 Celcius I dunno what that is in Fahrenheit but believe me it sucks ass.


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

Well shit u guys have it made. I had ****ing drug tests in high school. But thank god thats over. By the way kush is the way to go.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Future Champ said:


> Well shit u guys have it made. I had ****ing drug tests in high school. But thank god thats over. By the way kush is the way to go.


man, ****ing nazis!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Ohio gets more leniant every year. I think right now you can cultivate up to 100 grams or something with only a $100 fine. Unless you are like a suspected drug dealer or something you know. That's why you shouldn't be a drug dealer it will get you in more shit. In Ohio, an empty bowl will get you a worse punishment than the 8th of weed you have sitting next to it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Ohio gets more leniant every year. I think right now you can cultivate up to 100 grams or something with only a $100 fine. Unless you are like a suspected drug dealer or something you know. That's why you shouldn't be a drug dealer it will get you in more shit. In Ohio, an empty bowl will get you a worse punishment than the 8th of weed you have sitting next to it.


i just saw youre bong smiley!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i just saw youre bong smiley!!!


hahahaha I've had it for at least a month now lol. Good eyes! :laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> hahahaha I've had it for at least a month now lol. Good eyes! :laugh:


years of burning make slow brains


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Now salvia is a REAL high. Haha. That is something I will never smoke again.


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Now salvia is a REAL high. Haha. That is something I will never smoke again.


My buddies had some of that and said it will mess u up. Unfortunately they didnt let me in....bastards


----------



## Future Champ (Sep 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> In Ohio, an empty bowl will get you a worse punishment than the 8th of weed you have sitting next to it.


That is some shit. In illinois all that happens is u get it taken away and a small fine.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Now salvia is a REAL high. Haha. That is something I will never smoke again.


eh, i'd rather eat 5 hits of good acid!!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I've never done acid, but MAN I cant imagine ever being more messed up than when I was on salvia. I'll never do thant again. Jame, did you do it out of a bong? Because I did and I found that people who did it out of a pipe didnt get near as ****ed up as I did.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I've never done acid, but MAN I cant imagine ever being more messed up than when I was on salvia. I'll never do thant again. Jame, did you do it out of a bong? Because I did and I found that people who did it out of a pipe didnt get near as ****ed up as I did.


i've heard that about salvia! it no doubt has to do with the more massive and complete delivery of the chemical throughout your lungs when inhaling a bong! which neccisarily makes your breath deeper and more filling!

yay bongs!!!:thumbsup:   :laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> yay bongs!!!:thumbsup:   :laugh:


Seconded:thumbsup:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Exactly, asskicker. You're not wasting ANY smoke when you're smoking the bong, so you get a direct hit of ALL the salvia. With a pipe, a lot of smoke is being wasted into the air and that's why they weren't nearly as high. 

I used the bong, and to me, it was like the most intense mushroom high, times 10. It only lasted 3 to 4 minutes but ****..never again. Lol.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I've never done acid, but MAN I cant imagine ever being more messed up than when I was on salvia. I'll never do thant again. Jame, did you do it out of a bong? Because I did and I found that people who did it out of a pipe didnt get near as ****ed up as I did.



Man the first time I smoked salvia, I had no idea who or where I was, it was pretty intense. There were some crazy ass visuals too. I don't even go near that shit anymore! 

Oh yeah and on thread topic: Hell no they shouln't test for pot! Who cares if the guy wants to go home and smoke a joint after training all day? I don't even care if they are high in the octagon, some of my best lacrosse games in college I played high. It may delay your reaction time just a tad (That's what they say at least, I have never really noticed it) but my focus on the game was way improved when I smoked.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Exactly, asskicker. You're not wasting ANY smoke when you're smoking the bong, so you get a direct hit of ALL the salvia. With a pipe, a lot of smoke is being wasted into the air and that's why they weren't nearly as high.
> 
> I used the bong, and to me, it was like the most intense mushroom high, times 10. It only lasted 3 to 4 minutes but ****..never again. Lol.


I understand how a bong works but thanks:thumbsup: I was just asking him that because I hadnt met anyone yet who actually had a real intense salvia expierance without using a bong or steamroller


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I wanna live in Canada...Actually does anyone know if pot is legal in Australia...it's warmer there.


 
I don't know about legal but Australia was a host of the Cannabis Cup at one time. 
::: 420australia.com - Australia's Cannabis Portal

I love living in a city where I can walk down the street smoking a joint and a cop just drives by and smiles! BC Bud ROCKS!!! :laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Now salvia is a REAL high. Haha. That is something I will never smoke again.


AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wow.... ive done alot of drugs in my lifetime.. and i mean alot... but god damn.. salvia muahaha

i won a battle comp out in Ottawa once.. and won a Glass Bong.. i ended up trading it to some guy for 2 grams of Salvia and 40 bucks...

i dunno what happened but i remember comin out of it all of a sudden and attacking my friend who was laughin at how ****ed up i was... i had no recollection of what just happened.. i didnt know what i smoked.. sniffed or anything i didnt remember doin anything lol.. i just remember being sooo ****ed up and then being on top of my friend chokin him out..

not a good experience.. but i did give the rest of it all to kids i smoked weed with in school and watched them all smoke it hahaha


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah once I did it I didnt wanna do it again but I wanted everyone else to do it. It was all me and my friends talked about for like a week, because we all had such bizzare yet totally different expierances.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn I guess I am glad I smoked my salvia out of a bowl and didn't get more than a slight buzz and a headache...sounds like you guys had some ****ed up experiences haha.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there are different grades of salvia that you can buy. I'm pretty sure there's more powerful than what I've tried, and I want no part of it. After I tried it at the same time as my friend, we made everyone else try it and everyone had a completely different feeling/experience.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I'm pretty sure there are different grades of salvia that you can buy. I'm pretty sure there's more powerful than what I've tried, and I want no part of it. After I tried it at the same time as my friend, we made everyone else try it and everyone had a completely different feeling/experience.


Yes I remember there being different grades. The most potent was like 70 bucks for however many grams they sell last time I was at the head shop.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yes I remember there being different grades. The most potent was like 70 bucks for however many grams they sell last time I was at the head shop.


not "grades" per se, but levels of the extract's potency. like normal salvia is worthless, but if you get the 50x extract you'll be livning a century as a frong sorcerer on top of a mayan step pyramid!!!

:dunno:


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

Salvia is quite intense, but nothing tops the charts like DMT. That is the experience of a lifetime. If you have the right mindset and feel mentally strong I advise giving it a try, very fun.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I may look stupid but..what the hell is that?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I may look stupid but..what the hell is that?


I don't know either hhaha...sounds like a pesticide


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

DMT is Dimethyltryptamine. It is considered an extreme psychedelic. It's the drug your own brain produces to make you dream. It comes in crystal form and is normally produced chemically, but some plants do produce the chemical on their own. Many tribes in South America use it for shamanic purposes. Normally you smoke it, but it can be eaten(I think). You trip for 5-20 minutes HARDCORE. If you have done salvia, this stuff is 10X stronger. After tripping it is hard to recollect what had happened, often like a dream, but if you record your trip and immidiately start talking about it after you can remember what happened. I highly recommend this psychedelic above any others.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Jesus H. Christ. 10 times more powerful than salvia? 

No thanks dude.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> DMT is Dimethyltryptamine. It is considered an extreme psychedelic. It's the drug your own brain produces to make you dream. It comes in crystal form and is normally produced chemically, but some plants do produce the chemical on their own. Many tribes in South America use it for shamanic purposes. Normally you smoke it, but it can be eaten(I think). You trip for 5-20 minutes HARDCORE. If you have done salvia, this stuff is 10X stronger. After tripping it is hard to recollect what had happened, often like a dream, but if you record your trip and immidiately start talking about it after you can remember what happened. I highly recommend this psychedelic above any others.


OK now it is ringing a bell. I heard about this on a talk radio show I listen to at work (coast to coast am with George Norey(sp?) ) There was a scientist on their who studies dreams and stuff and he spent 3 years in Peru with some shamans and he said he tried this stuff.

My question is how safe is it? Is it possible to accidentally OD on it or die at all? Or is it like pot and salvia? Is it illegal? And how does one get a hold of it? If I were to try it would I have to worry about dying? I'm really not a big fan of hallucinations but sometimes I think I would like it...as long as I don't have to worry about dying or brain damage or overdosing or anything like that. I'm paranoid like that, that's why I don't drink much and don't do any other drugs except the safe one - pot.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Jesus H. Christ. 10 times more powerful than salvia?
> 
> No thanks dude.


there's pplenty o' shit more powerful than salvia

eat a few mushrooms and watch the walls melt around you... its' ****ing intense! lol


never, ever eat a 1/4 of mushrooms to yourself... things happen!

i game my basement rug a cigarette because it was flooded and bubling and i was convinced it was alive! 

yay drugs!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> OK now it is ringing a bell. I heard about this on a talk radio show I listen to at work (coast to coast am with George Norey(sp?) ) There was a scientist on their who studies dreams and stuff and he spent 3 years in Peru with some shamans and he said he tried this stuff.
> 
> My question is how safe is it? Is it possible to accidentally OD on it or die at all? Or is it like pot and salvia? Is it illegal? And how does one get a hold of it? If I were to try it would I have to worry about dying? I'm really not a big fan of hallucinations but sometimes I think I would like it...as long as I don't have to worry about dying or brain damage or overdosing or anything like that. I'm paranoid like that, that's why I don't drink much and don't do any other drugs except the safe one - pot.


safe? lol... i love when druggies ask if drugs are safe!!!

coke is safe if you only do a gram a month! lol


*pt447 is in no way endorsing the use of cocaine*


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> OK now it is ringing a bell. I heard about this on a talk radio show I listen to at work (coast to coast am with George Norey(sp?) ) There was a scientist on their who studies dreams and stuff and he spent 3 years in Peru with some shamans and he said he tried this stuff.
> 
> My question is how safe is it? Is it possible to accidentally OD on it or die at all? Or is it like pot and salvia? Is it illegal? And how does one get a hold of it? If I were to try it would I have to worry about dying? I'm really not a big fan of hallucinations but sometimes I think I would like it...as long as I don't have to worry about dying or brain damage or overdosing or anything like that. I'm paranoid like that, that's why I don't drink much and don't do any other drugs except the safe one - pot.


It is extremely safe. The only way your going to die, is if you go in with a completely wrong mindset and start trippin' out so bad you think you can fly and jump off a bridge. I have no idea how you would come about getting it, my friend's friend had some and I did it. You could ask your local hemp shop. It is illegal. You can't OD. Only thing really bad for you is the smoke, but if you smoke lots of pot it is nothing. Also, if you're not a big fan of hallucinagens then I advise trying mushrooms first, get the hang of that. Then once you know what to do if you start tripping bad etc. try acid, which in fact dosnt make you have "bad trips" as bad as mushrooms. Then go on to DMT. I promise if your mind is right, and you FEEL like you are MENTALLY STRONG then you will have one of the most englightening expierences ever.
*edit*- We should just move this to the off-topic thread and sticky it as the "drug thread", a place where you can talk about drugs etc. Just a thought.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> It is extremely safe. The only way your going to die, is if you go in with a completely wrong mindset and start trippin' out so bad you think you can fly and jump off a bridge. I have no idea how you would come about getting it, my friend's friend had some and I did it. You could ask your local hemp shop. It is illegal. You can't OD. Only thing really bad for you is the smoke, but if you smoke lots of pot it is nothing. Also, if you're not a big fan of hallucinagens then I advise trying mushrooms first, get the hang of that. Then once you know what to do if you start tripping bad etc. try acid, which in fact dosnt make you have "bad trips" as bad as mushrooms. Then go on to DMT. I promise if your mind is right, and you FEEL like you are MENTALLY STRONG then you will have one of the most englightening expierences ever.
> *edit*- We should just move this to the off-topic thread and sticky it as the "drug thread", a place where you can talk about drugs etc. Just a thought.



any forum i've ever been on, never allows a "drug thread"... especially sponsored forums! just move it to the lounge and keep it with the same name so it appeases everyone!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm no stranger to mushrooms, and I've had a bad trip or two, but nothing compared to the salvia I smoked. I'm not sure of the potentcy of it, but it was pretty damn intense and it didn't last long. It's hard to even describe the feeling, but I ended up going into a hardcore laughing fit, and I tried to stop my laugh, and I couldn't. So I was making these ****ed up wheezing sounds like I was trying to stop, all the while drooling all over myself. A friend and I both did it at the exact same time, and he drooled all over himself too, and for some reason walked all the way downstairs, outside, and into the backyard. He says it felt like it was forcing him outside, lol. ****ed up and hard to believe, but true.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TheJame said:


> I'm no stranger to mushrooms, and I've had a bad trip or two, but nothing compared to the salvia I smoked. I'm not sure of the potentcy of it, but it was pretty damn intense and it didn't last long. It's hard to even describe the feeling, but I ended up going into a hardcore laughing fit, and I tried to stop my laugh, and I couldn't. So I was making these ****ed up wheezing sounds like I was trying to stop, all the while drooling all over myself. A friend and I both did it at the exact same time, and he drooled all over himself too, and for some reason walked all the way downstairs, outside, and into the backyard. He says it felt like it was forcing him outside, lol. ****ed up and hard to believe, but true.


yay mushrooms... now eat a few hits of good acid and tell me if thats not as intnense. i'm not diminishing salvia's power, though. hell, my ultimate goal in drugs, is to smoke the dried venom of the bufo alvarious toad!!! it's supposed to be like 10 hits of acid in 15 minutes!!! supposedly all your concepts of reality totally implode!!!

too bad the litte toady is concidered an illegal substance to even own!

i'll get one one day! muahahahahahaaha


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Dude I've done shrooms and there no where near the level of salvia. Its not even really the same type of thing. I've never done acid but I know a few people in real life and on other forums that said salvia is more intense than acid.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Like it's been said, there are different levels of potentcy, and not ALL mushrooms are good, so it all depends how potent the salvia was you smoked, and how good the mushrooms were you took. It's hard to compare the two in terms of the high because it's nothing like it. 

I realized that visiting this thread has become a several times daily activity for me. Probably the best one on these forums yet, haha.


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> Salvia is quite intense, but nothing tops the charts like DMT. That is the experience of a lifetime. If you have the right mindset and feel mentally strong I advise giving it a try, very fun.



Oh hell ya! I got to try DMT a few years ago. It was a very trippy almost spiritual experience for me - alot of crystal colors, spirits, melting walls, sink into the pillow type of thing - very hard to explain but I am greatful to have been able to have the experience... but I don't recommend it unless you have a strong, unparanoid mindset.
Ya I know, I kinda sound like a hippy!:cheeky4: 

Here is a good website that has a section of people explaining their various trips.
Erowid DMT Vault
_DMT is a powerful, visual psychedelic which produces short-acting effects when smoked. It is used orally in combination with an MAOI, as in ayahuasca brews. It is naturally produced in the human brain and by many plants._


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Like it's been said, there are different levels of potentcy, and not ALL mushrooms are good, so it all depends how potent the salvia was you smoked, and how good the mushrooms were you took. It's hard to compare the two in terms of the high because it's nothing like it.
> 
> I realized that visiting this thread has become a several times daily activity for me. Probably the best one on these forums yet, haha.


Hahaha, glad to know I've created the best thread on the forums, feeling good. 

Also, very nice post badhabitbabe.


----------

